# Printer problems on MacOS Big Sur



## Shrek (Nov 20, 2021)

I got hit by this printer problem on Big Sur and the Mac is too old for Monterey

[Updated] macOS Big Sur update broke printing function on your Mac? (piunikaweb.com)

Maybe someone here knows a solution; what is mentioned in the link did not work for me.


----------

